# drivers for Ubuntu Studio



## meloneum (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm going to try this distribution, but I can't find anywhere drivers for my mainboard *MSI Z77A-G43* and sound card *Audiotrak Prodigy HD 2 Advance DE*. There are just versions for Windows. I think It may be possible to get some of the motherboards (USB 3, chipset and ethernet) from Intel and Realtek? But what about my sound card?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2012)

Dude, those are already included in the Linux kernel (except your dedicated sound card, maybe, but you could still give it a go). Just install the OS, and if any HW does not seem to function ask us.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 12, 2012)

Can we take a look at what you have for audio devices?

```
sudo lspci | grep "Audio"
```

Example:

```
jdoane@Spock:~$ sudo lspci | grep "Audio"
00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV630 audio device [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
```


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2012)

a google search shows a few hits of people successfully running ubuntu 10.10 with that sound card.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2012)

Then it will definitely work.


----------

